# some probs with gentoo

## PoltheMol

a whole list of probs i got here, so please a lill help, cause they really start to bug me :s

- cd-burnproggies won't find my cd-writer (it's a hp 9300 10*4*32 ide)

I can use it as a normal cd-rom however under linux.

- my soundblaster live soundcart doesn't work good, produces very strange sounds, if i turn up my speakers further then half, they start pieping, or the basssounds is screwed up (sorry for the language  :Wink:  )

pls do the explanations as easy as possible, cuase my english ain't that good and i'm a complete linux n00b  :Very Happy: 

Thnx in advance peeps u rule

----------

## ebrostig

 *PoltheMol wrote:*   

> a whole list of probs i got here, so please a lill help, cause they really start to bug me :s
> 
> - cd-burnproggies won't find my cd-writer (it's a hp 9300 10*4*32 ide)
> 
> I can use it as a normal cd-rom however under linux.

 

Well, I'll try to do this as easy as possible, but I'm afraid it will involve recompiling your linux kernel.

1. cd /usr/src/linux

2. make menuconfig 

3. Select:  ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL support  --->

4. Select: IDE, ATA and ATAPI Block devices  --->

5. Select: SCSI emulation support

6. Go back to the main menu

7. Select SCSI support  --->

8. Select: SCSI CD-ROM support and SCSI generic support

9. Go back to main menu and select Exit (remember to save the config)

10. Execute: make dep && make clean && make bzImage && make modules && make modules_install

When the compile is done, copy the new kernel image to /boot as per installation instructions (remember to mount your boot partition first!)

 *PoltheMol wrote:*   

>  -my soundblaster live soundcart doesn't work good, produces very strange sounds, if i turn up my speakers further then half, they start pieping, or the basssounds is screwed up (sorry for the language  )
> 
> pls do the explanations as easy as possible, cuase my english ain't that good and i'm a complete linux n00b 
> 
> Thnx in advance peeps u rule

 

I can't help you with the Soundblaster, but it sounds like you have selected the wrong card maybe in the kernel sound configuration.

Anyioned else who can help with this?

Erik

----------

## reves

 *Quote:*   

> - cd-burnproggies won't find my cd-writer (it's a hp 9300 10*4*32 ide)
> 
> I can use it as a normal cd-rom however under linux. 

 

Did you set the cdrom to ide-scsi in the grub configuration?

----------

## eric_s

 *ebrostig wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I can't help you with the Soundblaster, but it sounds like you have selected the wrong card maybe in the kernel sound configuration.
> 
> Anyioned else who can help with this?
> ...

 

I have a SBLive and use the driver for the EMU10K1 chipset.

and it works perfectly.  

Erik,  I saw your not on the cdburner.  I never had an ide burner so I always used cdrecord dev=0,3,0 (for my scsi target).  SO for an IDE burner you go through scsi emulation and run a cdrecord -scanbus?

----------

## PoltheMol

i'm gonna try it, thnx u dudes, now hope it works a bit.

Btw i installed the right one, just soundblaster live card, but i'm first gonna test my boxes on another pc of a friend, to check if they ain't stuck or something like that.

And to the first replier, the last thingie rule for the cd-writer with all those &, do i just have to type them as you typed them there?

Cause it looked a lill strange to me :$

(to be n00b or not to be n00b  :Wink: , that makes the difference )

----------

## Qubax

```
make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install
```

, it should look like this. the && can be interpreted like a : if the first thing works, go to the next. additional a single & starts the command but leaves you in the console, e.g 

```
opera &
```

 will start opera, but the console is still avaible for you. have try - little things that make you change to linux

i guess that you also want to know whats meant by  *Quote:*   

> Did you set the cdrom to ide-scsi in the grub configuration?

 

in your /boot/grub/menu.lst there should be a line like

```
kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hde1 hdc=ide-scsi

```

replace the names for root and use the device name for your burner at =ise-scsi

----------

## PoltheMol

thnx, u peeps on this messageboard really rule  :Smile: 

If ms had this kind a support i'd still use windows  :Smile: 

Starts to work now even  :Smile: 

Only the writer seems to react more on buffer underruns (don't have burnproof u know).

Bwak who cares, i can write now  :Very Happy: 

----------

